# Gene Cafe 101 -conversion that enables bean mass temperature monitoring.



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

The writer of this app,

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?41224-Android-roast-log-app ,

has used A. N Others method of converting the Gene 101 roast chamber to enable a thermocouple to be fitted.

The nuts and bolts detail can be found here:

http://roasthacker.com/?page_id=65


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Have they got the rate of rise on there yet?

I did the same thing but modified the code slightly to get it working with roast logger. I think I modified it to get it working with a couple of different programs and apps but couldn't in the end roast logger was the only real option. I think I just altered the readout frequency to better match the program but I could be wrong. It could probably be further modified for better functionality.

Details in a link in my signature.


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

Rob1,

I asked the app writer a couple of days ago about a RoR feature and it is on the list for the next upgrade.


----------

